# Kein Gästepass in Diablo 3



## Reatum (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute ...
da ich schon seid einiger Zeit auf der Suche nach einem Gästepass für Diablo 3 bin, aber bis heute keinen erhalten habe, 
hab ich nun das Spiel ohne es zu testen gekauft.

In meiner Version vom Händler ( Preis 54,00 Euro ) gibt es nicht einmal einen Gästepass zum weiter geben.

Was hat sich Blizzard dabei wohl gedacht ???

Die Collectors Edition beinhaltet gleich 4 Gästepässe ... da sind wohl die 54 Euro nicht ausreichend für ggf. auch nur einen Gästepass mit zu Liefern.


----------

